# Icing Sugar (Frosting)



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

when i see a cake recipe for dogs the icing sugar or frosting is always cream cheese, yoghurt or carob based, i know dogs can't have too much dairy products but why can't they have plain old icing sugar? obviously a lot of it would be bad for them because of the sugar content but is it harmful to them in small doses?

i have never heard it's bad for them yet iv'e never seen a doggy frosting recipe that uses it?


thanks


felicity


----------



## Kylie's mom (Sep 28, 2006)

It is not the end of the world however sugars are very addictive and bad for the teeth and the stomach. A little wont hurt







. 

Some people say that some types of cheese and yogurt (when comes to diary products) are ok because the lactose was broken down by the bacteria, some dogs are just lactose intolerant or even allergic to all diary products …


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thankyou,

i can't imagine a tiny amount hurting, as for dairy, Mishkin eats tiny peices of cheese sometimes and he hasn't had any tummy upsets. he also loves a tiny bit of yoghurt and cottage cheese


----------



## Kylie's mom (Sep 28, 2006)

I usually make my own fruit yogurt (I buy yogurt and some bananas, blueberries and strawberries and mix them together) and I also give my dogs. Not a lot, a few teaspoons and they never seemed to have any problems with that. 

I also put this fruit yogurt in the kong and freeze it, my dogs spend hours playing and trying to get ht food out of the kong.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby loves plain yoghurt occasionally, it is good for their digestive tract provided they can tolerate the lactose.
As for icing sugar, I would avoid it myself as sugar is not good for them, they do get a taste for it and if given regularly they can get hot spots, itches and bad teeth, not to mention weight gain. It has taken almost 3 years to get Scooby to eat properly so I am not game to add anything addictive now, he is such a fussy eater and would more than likely crave the wrong thing all over again.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't give icing. Not only is the sugar not good for them, but neither is the 
fat. Dogs have very tiny livers and it's important not to bog them down with
these non nutrients.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i wouldn't want him getting addicted to it....i think i'll just make something doggie friendly, apparently carob is okay for them.


----------

